# Who is the best devil in movie and/or TV show?



## Aleu (Oct 5, 2013)

So, yeah for those that enjoy supernatural movies or TV shows, which Devil do you think was best portrayed?

I think Peter Stormare did alright for Constantine. He's got that whole creepy thing going on. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rVFse1LLQs
But my biggest issue was that Lucifer was supposed to be the most beautiful and influential angel in Heaven. So either beauty is kinda whack in Heaven or Luci didn't age too well.

 I have to give props to Al Pacino's performance in Devil's Advocate. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jARp24AJWLk
I have to define Pacino as ruggedly handsome plus in that speech there, he's pretty much got the attitude down. It's brilliant.
(also what's with Keanu Reeves and dealing with the devil? Maybe that's why he's not aged a day since puberty :V)

Last but not least, Mark Pellegrino who is Supernatural's Lucifer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqMgfMmKGtI
He's been in several more episodes than that. I find that he's pretty much a shitlord prankster and oddly charming because of that.

Sooo yeaah who else indulges in these types of movies and can distract me from my homework have a nice discussion :3c


----------



## Conker (Oct 5, 2013)

I enjoy the portrayal of Satan in South Park. It's just a funny take on that character. 

To be honest, I can't think of a whole lot of Satan characters off the top of my head.


----------



## Saga (Oct 5, 2013)

There was a claymation show that was on in the 80's and an episode had satan in it and it was done really well. It's a creepypasta now.

[video=youtube_share;i7ONXSubkes]http://youtu.be/i7ONXSubkes[/video]


----------



## Aleu (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay yeah that's creepy as fuck


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 6, 2013)

Dave Grohl in The Pick of Destiny was the best Devil.

[video=youtube_share;y8-LH_VUROk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8-LH_VUROk[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 6, 2013)

Tim Curry in Legend.





Because Tim Curry is the man.


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> There was a claymation show that was on in the 80's and an episode had satan in it and it was done really well. It's a creepypasta now.
> 
> -video n'shit-


Wow. 
That was absolutely stunning claymation. The voices and writing were spot on. The message it gave was creepy yet subtle and it displayed satan near perfectly. 10 golden mangos out of 5 copper bananas.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;U7Aw4P6_J0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Aw4P6_J0s[/video]

Obviously Devilman from Devilman


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

The best one I can think of at the moment is Supernatural's.

Even when played by different actors he manages to remain awesome.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> There was a claymation show that was on in the 80's and an episode had satan in it and it was done really well. It's a creepypasta now.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i7ONXSubkes]http://youtu.be/i7ONXSubkes[/video]



Fuck yeah!!! I love this devil purely because he's more the "Accuser" of Jewish lore. He's utterly disgusted yet fascinated with humankind and it is clear that they are like ants to him. 

A close second is Burgess Meredith's portrayal of the devil in the Twilight Zone episode "Printer's Devil"






Look at that crooked cigar~~ The episode of course deals with selling one's soul but I really love his disguise in this one. He just claims to be an eccentric old man. Totally made the episode.

EDIT: Holy fuck! Found his pitch! He could even get CC's soul with that last line!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fes9aN4R574


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 7, 2013)

Martin Brodeur. He made sure New Jersey won all those Stanley Cups for many years.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Martin Brodeur. He made sure New Jersey won all those Stanley Cups for many years.



Who?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Burgess Meredith from the Twilight Zone episode Printer's Devil. I just think he fit the role as being subtle and manipulative like I'd expect a devil on Earth to be.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

this guy for sure :3


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2013)

I am fond of The Robot Devil.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Who?


He's a goalie for the New Jersey Devils.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 7, 2013)

Beelzebot is the man!

my fave satan character though 





Reaper was the best, the ending was jack though.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> He's a goalie for the New Jersey Devils.



Why is a non movie/TV show person in my thread >:C

Also I completely forgot the movie, Little Nicky.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Also I completely forgot the movie, Little Nicky.



Some things are better left forgotten.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Some things are better left forgotten.



Hey I enjoyed that...really disturbing movie


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Batsy said:


> this guy for sure :3



That fabulous motherfucker. He actually is intimidating when he gets mad IMO.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Why is a non movie/TV show person in my thread >:C


What are you talking about? I see him in Hockey Night in Canada all the time! :V


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So, yeah for those that enjoy supernatural movies or TV shows, which Devil do you think was best portrayed?
> 
> I think Peter Stormare did alright for Constantine. He's got that whole creepy thing going on. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rVFse1LLQs
> But my biggest issue was that Lucifer was supposed to be the most beautiful and influential angel in Heaven. So either beauty is kinda whack in Heaven or Luci didn't age too well.
> ...



My vote goes to Al Pacino for that same movie and scene.


----------

